# Workflow iPad Lightroom CC > external editor and back



## erwinverb (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi everyone,

this is my first post to this forum and what seems to be an extremely knowledgeable community! 

I hope I haven't overseen an existing thread on this topic - but are there people here who have adopted a workflow whereby they edit photos in Lightroom CC on a tablet, then make changes in an external editor (Photoshop, Affinity, ...) on said tablet and import those changes back into Lightroom CC (ultimately LR Classic on desktop)? Is it possible to do all this on the DNG format or will it always revert to a JPG variant?

Much thanks! Erwin


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi Erwin, welcome to the forum!

External editors will always create a rendered file - like a JPEG or a Tiff - so you will end up with an extra file.


----------



## erwinverb (Sep 7, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> External editors will always create a rendered file - like a JPEG or a Tiff - so you will end up with an extra file.



Thanks for confirming, Victoria!


----------



## mcasan (Oct 10, 2018)

That is why on our recent trip to Kenya the wife and I only import raw files into our iPads, cull, and then later import them to our iMacs using the Image Capture app.    Once the raw files are in a iMac folder we tell Lr to import them, do the renaming, and put them into date based folders.   We only edit in the field with the very limited Lr CC on the iPad if someone wants an edited image before we get home.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 10, 2018)

mcasan said:


> That is why [...] We only edit in the field with the very limited Lr CC on the iPad if someone wants an edited image before we get home.



What is why? Editing in LRCC iPad is non-destructive like CC or Classic on the desktop.


----------



## mcasan (Oct 12, 2018)

non destructive yes.    With the feature parity with Lr Classic....no.   Also no plugins such as Topaz Studio.     For me Lr on iPad is how I show other collections that I have made and edited  in Lr Classic and plugins on the iMac.   For me iPad is for raw file collection in the field and for showing finished images....nothing in between.


----------

